# Doe in estrus



## JohnB (Oct 31, 2008)

Is it to early to use Doe in estrus? I am new to all of this.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

I wouldn't say it's to early, but it's not the prime time to use it. It's worth a shot, the bucks are really starting to move now so it can't hurt to try it.


----------



## bish (Jul 13, 2007)

Absolutely use it now. Last Monday morning, still very dark but just light enough to see, I had a the boss of the woods come in on estrous scent.

I'm not here promoting, but I have used several well known brands of doe-in-heat or similar names with some success or I believe may have brought a buck around until Monday.

Monday morning I witnessed this big buck come to the scent like it was real in on fish line... straight to it and put it's nose right on it. Unfortunately, he caught my movement as I drew the bow just as he arrived. I had a small 4 pt come in and smell it tonight also.

The brand I'll be using from now on is Wildlife Research Golden Estrous leaf. They come 4 in a pack. It was the first time I tried it and I will never use anything else. Reuseable all season and easier too... no wicks and liquid to mess with.


----------

